
Astrophysicist gets magnets stuck up nose while inventing coronavirus device - gammarator
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/mar/30/astrophysicist-gets-magnets-stuck-up-nose-while-inventing-coronavirus-device
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725669)

